# Any pie fans?



## zDom (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, pie. I love pie. And I mean the kind of pie you eat, not pi used in math for circles.

Chocolate cream, coconut cream, key lime, pecan, cherry (a la mode)  I love 'em all.

I am hard pressed to come up with a pie type that I DON'T like.

I prefer pie to cake. 

What about ya'll?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 26, 2007)

Cherry and apple pie just out of the oven for me.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 26, 2007)

This has to be the silliest thread ever created. :lfao:


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually no, I'm weird and don't eat pie.  Drives my Mother nuts, always has!  Love cake though!  Chocolate Cake, white cake, Lemon cake, cake and icecream, angle food cake!  

Cake yes, pie... not so much.  
But that's just me and I'm weird, just ask mom. :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm the sick freak


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweets are my downfall.  I like almost any kind of sweet there is, and pie is no exception!  I think my top two favorites are-  coconut cream and french silk chocolate.

What I won't, can't, or hate are:  Shoofly (not sure on the spelling), peanutbutter (too much p.b makes me gag), and that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Carol (Apr 26, 2007)

zDom said:


> Yes, pie. I love pie. And I mean the kind of pie you eat, *not pi used in math for circles.*



*pout* *pout* but...but...but...I love pi.  I celebrate Pi Day on March 14th.  You know.... 3.14.  C'mon...its every engineer's favorite number...

(sigh...more proof that I have NO life :rofl


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 26, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> *pout* *pout* but...but...but...I love pi. I celebrate Pi Day on March 14th. You know.... 3.14. C'mon...its every engineer's favorite number...
> 
> (sigh...more proof that I have NO life :rofl


 

Move down here-  it's hard telling what you'd get into...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 26, 2007)

*PIE!*
*PIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIEPIE!*



*....piiiiIEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Pumpkin Pie ( homemade only) slightly warmed with a touch of whipped cream...Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby...


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 26, 2007)

Anything with a homemade crust - light and flaky!


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm torn... the only pie I really like is Chocolate PIe. I like cake, but only w/ tons of icing. good stuff!

I like Salmon pie, but I don't think thats what you were looking for LOL


----------



## Kacey (Apr 26, 2007)

Mmmm.... pie... chocolate silk is good, I agree - but I really like piping hot, fresh, home-made apple pie with crumble crust (mostly sugar, brown sugar, and butter)... mmm... now I'm hungry!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Move down here- it's hard telling what you'd get into...


 
Yes, to tkdgirl you listen..Did a show down at a mall in West VA...What a time I had..Fun place...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 26, 2007)

Hot apple pie with vanilla ice cream.  Nothing better.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2007)

I like Strawberry Pie.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> Yes, to tkdgirl you listen..Did a show down at a mall in West VA...What a time I had..Fun place...


 

Sorry to get a little off topic... 


And to think-  a lot of people think we're just a bunch of country bumpkins, that sit around and watch the grass grow for fun.

Ok- I'm done...


----------



## JasonASmith (Apr 26, 2007)

Shoo-fly pie rocks!
The P.A. Dutch are good with food, if you can stand all of the butter...


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 26, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> Shoo-fly pie rocks!


 

All of that sugar makes me hyper!


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 27, 2007)

I prefer steak....

Although I like Chocolote Pie from "The Pie Shoppe" in Ligonier, PA and I will eat the OCCASSIONAL Apple pie.  Other than that, I hate ice cream, don't like chocolate much.....

But I just ate 3 hot dogs, 3 smoked sausages, and a hamburger!!!


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 27, 2007)

I like pie, and im getting fairly good at making it too, Peaches are good, Apple, and cherry (tho i havent made cherry yet) are also really good​


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 27, 2007)

I make a mean pecan pie, the best pumpkin pie ever (according to my unbiased, pie-loving daughter), and I've experimented with coconut cream, cherry, chocolate cream, and my fav - toll house pie (think cross between pecan pie and a warm Tollhouse chocolate chip cookie!)

I also did a blackberry cheesecake once, that was an incredible amount of work (hence why only once), but came out really well - sorry for the sightly-off-topic post, but cheesecake doesn't _really _fit under either 'cake' or 'pie'.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry I'm going to be different here and say cake.

But then I am British.

I love Hot chocolate Fudge cake with ice-cream and caramel fudge filling... hmmmmmmm

Anyway that leaves more pie for you lot.


----------



## zDom (Apr 27, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> ... cheesecake doesn't _really _fit under either 'cake' or 'pie'.



D'oh! I should have put that in as the fourth choice!

I forgot about cheesecake: Mmmmmm...cheesecake 

/end Homer Simpson impersonation


----------



## Obliquity (Apr 27, 2007)

Hot blackberry cobbler ala mode!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2007)

Actually pie but I just had to check "_neither! I am a sick freak who doesn't like sweet things!_ " it was just to good an answer.


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 27, 2007)

i was also wondering about cheesecake, mainly of the blackcurrant variety.  
all this thread has done, is make me feel hungry.  now i have to go on a binge for sweet stuffs!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Pumpkin Pie ( homemade only) slightly warmed with a touch of whipped cream...Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby...


 
Down here in Texas, we put vanilla ice cream ontop of pumpkin pie. And if we're not having pumpkin pie...it's sweet potato pie!

I too am a lover of pies...my favorite pie is cheesecake. The question has been asked, is it a pie or a cake? According to Recipe.com, cheesecake is classified as a "cake". But I will disagree.  A cheesecake contains a crust and is usually prepared in a pie pan, just like a typical pie. Both flour and baking powder is necessary for the preparation of a cake, not so in cheesecake. Plus, since I do love pies and I am not too partial to cake, I am biased in my definition of cheesecake. However, I do enjoy an occasional German Chocolate Cake and a Pineapple Upside Down Cake.

Pies that I don't like:
key lime
mince meat
cherry


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 28, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Sweets are my downfall. I like almost any kind of sweet there is, and pie is no exception! I think my top two favorites are- coconut cream and french silk chocolate.
> 
> What I won't, can't, or hate are: Shoofly (not sure on the spelling), peanutbutter (too much p.b makes me gag), and that's all I can think of right now.


 
My wife hates peanut butter. She can't even be around it. It drives her crazy when I make the kids pb&j's. 

I on the other hand, can eat it by the spoonful. And I don't mean your usual soup spoon...you know that big one that most people call a "table-spoon". It is also the one usually used at my house to scoop out the ice cream.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 28, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I prefer steak....
> 
> Although I like Chocolote Pie from "The Pie Shoppe" in Ligonier, PA and I will eat the OCCASSIONAL Apple pie. Other than that, I hate ice cream, don't like chocolate much.....
> 
> But I just ate 3 hot dogs, 3 smoked sausages, and a hamburger!!!


 
need some pepto?


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 28, 2007)

sometimes I drink pepto like candy - does that count as sweet stuff?


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 28, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> According to Recipe.com, cheesecake is classified as a "cake". But I will disagree.  A cheesecake contains a crust and is usually prepared in a pie pan, just like a typical pie. Both flour and baking powder is necessary for the preparation of a cake, not so in cheesecake.


in britain, and europe also i believe, we use a crumbly biscuit base for cheesecake.  is that the case in america at all?  

also i'm with you on the mince pie hatred squad.  possibly the 2nd worst thing about christmas.


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Hot apple pie with vanilla ice cream. Nothing better.


 
ANOTHER favorite of mine..


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> Pies that I don't like:key lime mince meat cherry


..

I agree with you on all those..I remember when I moved to Fla and ordered a slice of Key Lime...I remember asking why it wasn't green in color..I waiter in a frosty tone informed me that only Northerners would make a Key Lime pie green as there is no lime in it...


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 28, 2007)

hrlmonkey said:


> in britain, and europe also i believe, we use a crumbly biscuit base for cheesecake. is that the case in america at all?


I used a crumbled cookie (vanilla wafer) with flour and some other ingredients for the crust in mine; others use crumbled graham crackers, or a mixture of who-knows-what.



> also i'm with you on the mince pie hatred squad. possibly the 2nd worst thing about christmas.


Yes, and fruit *cake* is the first worst (so chock up another vote in the survey for pie over cake  )



Drac said:


> ..
> 
> I agree with you on all those..I remember when I moved to Fla and ordered a slice of Key Lime...I remember asking why it wasn't green in color..I waiter in a frosty tone informed me that only Northerners would make a Key Lime pie green as there is no lime in it...


Hah!!  I lived in FL for eight years, and even had Key Lime Pie in the keys!  It *does* have lime, and it *is* a pale green.  (It also has a graham cracker crust and is best with whipped cream, for those who want to know.)


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> IHah!! I lived in FL for eight years, and even had Key Lime Pie in the keys! It *does* have lime, and it *is* a pale green. (It also has a graham cracker crust and is best with whipped cream, for those who want to know.)


 
*SO* I was *LIED* to????? This waiter said that true Key Lime pie is *NOT *green but a pale yellow and it doesn't have enough lime to justify a green hue...Yes I remember the excellent graham cracker crust and whipped cream...


----------



## zDom (Apr 28, 2007)

I forgot about cobblers! I like them, too 

Shoulda added a FIFTH category!


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 28, 2007)

Drac said:


> *......* *NOT *green but a pale yellow ........


Pale yellow-ish greenish.... not worth arguing about.  I can see where your waiter was coming from - it is a subtle color.


----------

